# In town rabbits



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

what do I do, other than continue to yell at my dog for eating thier droppings, and following scent around the yard while I freeze waiting for her to do her own business.

they have a fairly consistent path through my yard, do those big metal traps work? then what?

I HATE THEM, and my neighbors get a little jumpy when I am loading the guns into the truck when I am going "real" hunting, thus I dont think they would be keen on me walking around with an air rifle in the yard at night


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I've got a cottontail living under my deck that is eating all the plants, I too would like some help. Anyone have a rabbit dog in town here???


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, those big metal trap works. Slice apple is one of the best bait.

Beagleboy


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

carrots work great also


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

If you have a really quiet air rifle then I don't see any problem with you using it. Just stand somewhere in your yard where it is hard for the neighbours to see you.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

well..... I was up til 130 with a mad 7 1/2 month old and looked outside.. no tracks. yet at 730 this AM the tracks were every where I cant see myself standing in my yard between 2 and 7 with a gun. I am going to set up the trap tonight and see what happens. thanks for the tip with the apple slice Beagleboy


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Let me know how it works, I might need to borrow that trap FRGODAWG!!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

well I put the trap out on monday and it seems that the rabbits no longer come into my yard, maybe the scent of apples scared them off, BUT I guess the trap has worked then? :-?


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

do what I did for the wild cats around my house tearing into my trash. Use a havahart trap. I made mine. Works like a champ and makes shooting them easier!!


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I should elaborate a bit more on that last sentence.....
Where I live their are ( were) 24 wild cats. Less than a mile, on the otherside of the island where I live there were 20 more. I wonder why we don't have a population of rabbits and partridge anymore :evil: The owner of the place that started that herd of cats took care of them one weekend and I have been doing my part here for the last 2 or 3 years.
Somebody called my house asking if we were missing a cat...........................................My wife said " No, My husband does not usually miss" The person calling said" oh", and hung up. I should also mention telling the wild ones from the domestic ones is a no brainer and I do use discretion.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well man all i can say is to put like a vegetable stash and wait and see if any come in to it and then see if your neighbors are home and shoot from a window or something...


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Empty trap this AM :evil: all the bait gone and no Wabbit, I was hot. I am going to fill it again and hope that they get a little too comfy

I am not sure what a havahart trap is, I think that is what I have (I stole my dads second one) two to a box I think


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Havahart trap is just a live trap open on both ends until they hit the pantrigger and doors drop.
good luck on peter rabbit


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

robbed again last night, I am beginning to feel this is not worth the anguish and should just let them roam my yard and I will continue to yell at my dog for eating their hooey :eyeroll:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

GOT HIM. went out this AM and the trap door was shut and sure enough there he was, after watching a large Jack run through my yard around dinner time I thought maybe.................nope the cutest little cottontail. my wife now wants to keep him :eyeroll: I am going to take him to the country later today, possibly near one of my coyote spots. now I have more hope for the trap and will continue to try to catch a large Jack.

as I do not consider this hunting I will not waste space with pics


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

man i want to see the pics lol


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ya i want to see some pics to. :lol:


----------

